# Sit ups and the tail bone :(



## benroliver (Dec 7, 2016)

So I know I am not the only one with this problem, but I am at a loss as to what to do about it.  Sit ups on any hard surface kill my tail bone.  I dunno if it is because mine is abnormally long, born a monkey and doc chopped off my tail or something lol, but it forces me sit up at an angle.  

I have tried just sucking it up but it goes raw fast and I am worried I might fracture the damn thing because I can nearly balance on it lol.  The last thing I need is more medical issues before MEPS because it has taken me nearly a year, 93 asvab, and utter desperation to get waivers and an appointment.

I am used to doing sit ups on wrestling mats so it kind of caught me by surprise.  I just dont want to go to boot and then look like a pussy wincing in pain doing sit ups.  I am wondering if maybe I should just lay off for now.


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 7, 2016)

do you have a cyst near your tailbone?  I had the same issue and eventually had it removed.


----------



## benroliver (Dec 7, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> do you have a cyst near your tailbone?  I had the same issue and eventually had it removed.



I actually checked to make sure I wasnt rubbing something like that. To be honest it just feels like it protrudes out a bit, just bad genetics I guess.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Dec 8, 2016)

I broke my ass in Jump school, or so I thought.  I did a feet ass head landing on the only road on the DZ on my 2nd jump, day 1.  I toughed it out, and toughed out the next year at Bragg.  For some reason we did PT on the pavement in my company in the 90's, I assumed it made sense.  I couldn't sit normal, I had to move to one cheek or the other, so you can imagine situps were fun.  I never went to sick call, 1-that was frowned on and 2-I grew up never going to the doctor unless you had a major arterial bleed, and then still dad might be mad.  Long story even longer, I went to my chiropractor when I went home after being in for 2 years and he popped my Coccyx and Sacrum back into place, boom 2 days later I was right as rain.

Something to think about...good luck!!!!!


----------



## benroliver (Dec 8, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I broke my ass in Jump school, or so I thought.  I did a feet ass head landing on the only road on the DZ on my 2nd jump, day 1.  I toughed it out, and toughed out the next year at Bragg.  For some reason we did PT on the pavement in my company in the 90's, I assumed it made sense.  I couldn't sit normal, I had to move to one cheek or the other, so you can imagine situps were fun.  I never went to sick call, 1-that was frowned on and 2-I grew up never going to the doctor unless you had a major arterial bleed, and then still dad might be mad.  Long story even longer, I went to my chiropractor when I went home after being in for 2 years and he popped my Coccyx and Sacrum back into place, boom 2 days later I was right as rain.
> 
> Something to think about...good luck!!!!!



lol!! Man I thought I broke my ass the other day when I went to do sit ups on my deck. The deck was kind of slick and i slipped as I sat down. I was like, how am i going to explain to friends and family that I cant go to meps because I broke my ass


----------



## digrar (Dec 8, 2016)

I jumped off a roof on Xmas eve about 20 years ago, not entirely sober, landed on my arse, my partner in crime did his knee.
 Sitting in the breezeway at work, doing situps, sitting on dodgy seats at the cinema, long haul economy flying were all murder for the first 3 or 4 months of the new year, the cinema and aircraft seats are still a challenge 20 years later.


----------



## 0699 (Dec 8, 2016)

DA SWO said:


> do you have a cyst near your tailbone?  I had the same issue and eventually had it removed.


Just to be clear, my "like" wasn't for you having a cyst on your ass, or for having it removed, for the clarity of thought that the problem might not be tail bone related...


----------



## benroliver (Dec 8, 2016)

0699 said:


> Just to be clear, my "like" wasn't for you having a cyst on your ass, or for having it removed, for the clarity of thought that the problem might not be tail bone related...



Hey everyone has their own fetish No judgement here


----------



## nobodythank you (Dec 10, 2016)

I have a similar problem now that I have dropped a large amount of padding. When I was rounder, I could do situps and the like with no pain in the rear. As I lost padding, I had to put more padding below me for some of my ab/balance exercises. First world problems I guess lol


----------



## benroliver (Dec 10, 2016)

ke4gde said:


> I have a similar problem now that I have dropped a large amount of padding. When I was rounder, I could do situps and the like with no pain in the rear. As I lost padding, I had to put more padding below me for some of my ab/balance exercises. First world problems I guess lol



The thing is its not like I am an ironing board from behind... its like it is just high enough and pokes out just enough


----------



## benroliver (Dec 10, 2016)

I can do more than enough to pass the fitness test. I think I will just take it easy and let it bruising heal that way I can push it when I need to and not have to worry about messing anything up.


----------



## Etype (Dec 10, 2016)

benroliver said:


> I can do more than enough to pass the fitness test. I think I will just take it easy and let it bruising heal that way I can push it when I need to and not have to worry about messing anything up.


Good idea, just do what you need to do to max- there's no need to become a sit-up specialist.

Sit-ups are probably the exercise you'll do the least of in the military.  You'll also do the majority of them in a grassy field.


----------

